# Kenmore Elite washer motor wiring help!



## Paulusgnome (Nov 13, 2014)

You may not be able to do what you want. Your resistance readings suggest that the motor is a 3-phase motor, the electronics that you are planning to ditch probably include an inverter section to produce the 3-phase power needed to drive the motor.
This is a common scheme in modern washing machines.
If you are able to find a wiring diagram for the washer, that would help. I did a quick google for this but there don't seem to be any online.


----------



## orgfarmer (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for the insight. If this is a 3 phase motor then that explains a lot. I attached the schematic I was given but am not 100% sure it is to this machine. It is not clear to me from looking at this schematic.

Thoughts?


----------



## Paulusgnome (Nov 13, 2014)

The diagram shows a 3-phase motor.
It will probably cost more to buy a drive for this than it would be worth, but technically you could run this motor off a small VFD.
You are probably better to see if you can find an easier motor to work with.


----------



## orgfarmer (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you. I am going to focus on a different washing machine motor. It is a GE washer model WWA8620RBLWH; Serial number FH140114G; It has a "start module" but no starting capacitor anywhere on the unit. The motor has five wires colored blue, white, orange, black and yellow. The motor is a GE 5KH42DT74S. Any insights on how to wire this motor up to run at a constant speed? Thanks again for any insights.


----------



## Paulusgnome (Nov 13, 2014)

https://www.google.co.nz/search?q=W...AkISA&biw=2560&bih=1277#imgrc=beaAmX8aKHC7FM:

Should give you some idea.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

orgfarmer said:


> I am trying to use a Kenmore Elite (model 796.29002000) washer motor for a salad spinner. I need the motor to just run in spin mode. I'm planning to remove all of the electronics and hard wire directly to the motor. It appears the wiring harness has a red, blue and yellow wire with the green wire grounded going to the motor. I measure about the same resistance between any combinations of wires (red to yellow 8.2 ohms; red to blue 8.1 ohms and yellow to blue 8.1 ohms).
> 
> There is a 2nd connector with a blue, red, yellow and brown wire going to the motor but appears like it may be a sensor of some type.
> 
> ...


That's actually an lg washer. It's 120 volts but you would have to run power through the board in order to use it. You couldn't wire directly to the motor.


----------

